# ISOM Short Story???



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

*Any ISOMS the size and shape of the Short Story??? The perfect size when Im on the Harley!!!

Drrgill*


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Never seen one that shape, but tpcs are about the right size. I think that the Cuaba Divino is about the closest thing you'd find shape- and size-wise.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> ...Cuaba Divino is about the closest thing you'd find shape- and size-wise.


That was my thought. No other small Cuban perfectos come to mind. Rather different flavor profile too. Wouldn't it be a bit of a waste to smoke it while riding though?


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

That would be a pretty small Island??? How do u smoke an island on a bike???


If you mean a cuban cigar I would recommend a petit corona...maybe a bolivar


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Cuaba is what came to mind to.....


Monetrey,
"that would be a pretty small Island??? How do u smoke an island on a bike???
If you mean a cuban cigar I would recommend...."

p.s. people are not saying "ISOM" because they are trying to hide the fact it means Cuban cigar...it's just habit for lots of us..


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

Not trying to be a wise guy but why not stick to the Short Story's if you really like them. Hemingways are a personal favorite of mine, Best Sellers and Short Story's are great smokes. 

I don't think that you'll find a similar flavor in a C.C. not only that but Hemingways are rolled bulletproof and can take a little abuse.

If you want to change, the suggestions made above are the sames one that came to mind.


BTW...how do you control a burn on a cigar when you're riding at 60mph?


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> That was my thought. No other small Cuban perfectos come to mind. Rather different flavor profile too. *Wouldn't it be a bit of a waste to smoke it while riding though?*


Yes...


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

What they said - Cuaba Divino.
Pity to smoke it on a bike though.


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Cuaba Divino....:dr


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Petite Bouquet = cuaba divino shape.

Might want to try short robustos an alternative.


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Corona Gigante said:


> That was my thought. No other small Cuban perfectos come to mind. Rather different flavor profile too.* Wouldn't it be a bit of a waste to smoke it while riding though?*




*We smoke them when we stop for roadside breaks....but I usually finish the NUB on the bike....When the lips get hot its time to spit!! I have BoliPcs and Party Shorts that I usually smoke...Looking for something with a little more ring Size...Maybe one of the short Robostos.

Drrgill

Ps-The ISOM thing is old school from the beginning of CS..old Habit!!!*
* I think at one time this section was ISOMs not Habanos..but Im old and have had to much Lithium..based on a new post I just saw>*

Just ordered some of the Divnos looks just right....It was 9 here this morning and snowing now so the bike will stay parked for a few more days. Thanks Guys


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Try the Monte Petite or Hoyo Petite Robusto.

These are the same size just not rolled with the heads/tips like the Fuentes.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *Any ISOMS the size and shape of the Short Story??? The perfect size when Im on the Harley!!!
> 
> Drrgill*


What are riding that you can smoke while riding, a Geezeer-Glide? When I am riding I have to stop to smoke.


----------



## monetrey (Dec 5, 2006)

> Ps-The ISOM thing is old school from the beginning of CS..old Habit!!![/B]
> * I think at one time this section was ISOMs not Habanos..but Im old and have had to much Lithium..based on a new post I just saw>*


I understand the Isom thing.... Ive always had a problem with it.... nothing against you its just offensive..... we dont call French Wine wmcie..Wine From Country In Europe....And if you really think about it the acronym doesnt even make sense..... isom why wouldnt it be Jamaica.... or some other Island.... im just saying call it what it is a cuban cigar:ss :sb


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

Of course it's silly, monetry....but hey, that doesn't stop us from doing any of the other equally inane things that are a ritual around here.


----------



## HVACMAN (Apr 27, 2006)

The Partagas Short, is short?!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

monetrey said:


> I understand the Isom thing.... Ive always had a problem with it.... nothing against you its just offensive..... we dont call French Wine wmcie..Wine From Country In Europe....And if you really think about it the acronym doesnt even make sense..... isom why wouldnt it be Jamaica.... or some other Island.... im just saying call it what it is a cuban cigar:ss :sb


Hey man, I don't know you, but I belong to other forums too where people say it's "offensive" to call a Cuban cigar an ISOM. You know what? It's a quirk to CS, if you don't like it, leave. I don't call them ISOM's because I choose not to. However, unless you are a Cuban cigar that's tired of being called an ISOM, give the "it's offensive" stuff a rest or go back to the other boards that get hung up on that kind of crap. If you want to call French wine WMCIE, by all means, go ahead. I've seen other sites where people call humidors "yummy caves." Do I think it's childish?? Yeah, of course, but it's definetly not offensive (I'll be sure to ask my humidor though). BTW, people call cigar smoking get togethers "Herfs" here as well... Look at the poster's join date, 1999, what gives you the right to join this board and tell him that it's offensive to call a Cuban cigar an ISOM? Unbelievable, I'm tired of this crap man. People that have been here for a short amount of time trying to call out people who have been here for 7+ years, unfrigginbelievable...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Gil, you know your my boy....i will bring a cuaba down to the herf for you to try, it will be my first as well. Give you something to look forward to if you don't get your box befor we SoMo it up!!! Looking forward to next weekend man!!!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I have plenty of Cuaba Divinos, I'll bring a few to the party on the 17th at the Fox (KC boys) for folks to try :ss


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

HVACMAN said:


> The Partagas Short, is short?!


*You will be off the short bus soon with those kinds of statements.:r *


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

pistol said:


> I have plenty of Cuaba Divinos, I'll bring a few to the party on the 17th at the Fox (KC boys) for folks to try :ss


*Your a good man!!! I will bring something for you as well. Also thanks for getting my back...I was not going to waste my time!

Drrgill*


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Eternal Rider said:


> What are riding that you can smoke while riding, a Geezeer-Glide? When I am riding I have to stop to smoke.


Must be using the custom helmet I designed...










Resizable 40-60-RG Hole with a flip-back curved flap to block the wind.



:z


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

Aaron said:


> Must be using the custom helmet I designed...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Now that is Funny!!!!*

PS- Alittle Ring bump for that one!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

pistol said:


> Hey man, I don't know you, but I belong to other forums too where people say it's "offensive" to call a Cuban cigar an ISOM. You know what? It's a quirk to CS, if you don't like it, leave. I don't call them ISOM's because I choose not to. However, unless you are a Cuban cigar that's tired of being called an ISOM, give the "it's offensive" stuff a rest or go back to the other boards that get hung up on that kind of crap. If you want to call French wine WMCIE, by all means, go ahead. I've seen other sites where people call humidors "yummy caves." Do I think it's childish?? Yeah, of course, but it's definetly not offensive (I'll be sure to ask my humidor though). BTW, people call cigar smoking get togethers "Herfs" here as well... Look at the poster's join date, 1999, what gives you the right to join this board and tell him that it's offensive to call a Cuban cigar an ISOM? Unbelievable, I'm tired of this crap man. People that have been here for a short amount of time trying to call out people who have been here for 7+ years, unfrigginbelievable...


Let me turn this around for you - for perspective:

Since this is a forum for the exchange of ideas on all things Cuban cigars; and since someone has expressed that they don't like a certain cigar term; and since you seem put out by that person's expression of their opinion - maybe it's _*you*_ who should leave.

As I said in another thread, I wouldn't presume to legislate my tastes onto the board at large; yet here you are, spouting the tired old "love it or leave it" line to someone for doing what the board is intended for.

If the older Gorillas feel it necessary to put a noob in his place, I feel confident in their ability to do it themselves. I feel 100% certain that they wouldn't ask another noob to do it for them.


----------



## LiteHedded (Apr 10, 2005)

offensive?
why?
just curious


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

lenguamor said:


> Let me turn this around for you - for perspective:
> 
> Since this is a forum for the exchange of ideas on all things Cuban cigars; and since someone has expressed that they don't like a certain cigar term; and since you seem put out by that person's expression of their opinion - maybe it's _*you*_ who should leave.
> 
> ...


Just so I got this straight... you're calling pistol a noob?!

Ummm.... o pass the butter


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

pistol said:


> *"yummy caves."*


:r :r


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> Let me turn this around for you - for perspective:
> 
> Since this is a forum for the exchange of ideas on all things Cuban cigars; and since someone has expressed that they don't like a certain cigar term; and since you seem put out by that person's expression of their opinion - maybe it's _*you*_ who should leave.
> Well, since most of the people on this board call Cuban cigars "ISOM's, it's not me that has the problem! Again, I don't call them that because I don't think that Cuban cigars need a nickname, but to call them ISOMs is hardly offensive!
> ...


If a FOG wants to shoot me a pm or correct me publicly, go ahead, I have thick skin. I'm not by any means trying to "regulate," but I'm tired of people who have been here for like 2 months trying to tell true FOGs how things "should be" around here. Maybe it's on us noobs to start policing our own crap? Calling a cigar an ISOM is offensive?! {Apology to anyone that uses ISOM} Personally, I feel kind of kiddish using the term so I don't, but that doesn't mean noone else can. Come on man, that's like saying the word stogie is offensive.
*FYI- There are other boards who do not use the words "ISOM, HERF,etc," and they will in fact hammer you for using them. If you agree with that, then go there, that's all I'm saying. Here at CS, people say Herf and ISOM. If you don't like it, don't try and change CS, but instead find another forum that fits your fancy. Like I said, I don't particularly like the terms, so I don't use them, but why in the world would I tell a FOG HERE who has been saying it for 7+ years NOT to use them?!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *Your a good man!!! I will bring something for you as well. Also thanks for getting my back...I was not going to waste my time!
> 
> Drrgill*


You're my boy blue!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

How about them Short Stories while riding a Harley?
I can't keep a cigar lit in a convertible (only rentals as wife won't let me do it in hers) let alone try it on a bike.
I would be too worried about hanging on than worried about a lit cigar.

As far as ISOMs, call it what you want.
Heck, I have even been guilty myself of using the dumb term, just because everyone else does.
I just decided to let it mean what it does, literally.
It refers to any island south of Miami, all the way to Antartica.
If you want me to know which one of those many islands, be more specific.

P.S.
Couldn't help myself but to bring this thread back from the dead. Seems threads that come back from the dead have re-arranged red bold words. Beats me as it was not there originally.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22260&highlight=are+isoms+legal+in+the+us


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Blueface said:


> How about them Short Stories while riding a Harley?
> I can't keep a cigar lit in a convertible (only rentals as wife won't let me do it in hers) let alone try it on a bike.
> I would be too worried about hanging on than worried about a lit cigar.
> 
> ...


Exactly! I said it when I was a noob too, but I realized it was kind of cheesy, so I stopped. That's a great thread! You poke fun at the term because you think it's kinda dumb, but it's not offensive! People here at CS say ISOM, so the heck what?!


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Blueface said:


> P.S.
> Couldn't help myself but to bring this thread back from the dead. Seems threads that come back from the dead have re-arranged red bold words. Beats me as it was not there originally.
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22260&highlight=are+isoms+legal+in+the+us


Just mod the link, it is highlighting the search terms...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22260*&highlight=are+isoms+legal+in+the+us*


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

dunng said:


> Just mod the link, it is highlighting the search terms...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=22260*&highlight=are+isoms+legal+in+the+us*


Thanks.
Learned something else.
I guess are result of "search".


----------



## CrazyFool (Oct 2, 2005)

croatan said:


> Never seen one that shape, but tpcs are about the right size. I think that the Cuaba Divino is about the closest thing you'd find shape- and size-wise.


blam! if yo dont need the perfecto foot, then try a Party Short....


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> Just so I got this straight... you're calling pistol a noob?!
> 
> Ummm.... o pass the butter


No! Wait! I had pistol confused with poker. As you were...


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> lenguamor said:
> 
> 
> > Let me turn this around for you - for perspective:
> ...


may i weigh in?

Monterey is someone who knows a handful of ppl who dislike the term ISOM. he's been on the forums where they will hammer you pretty hard for using the term (most of those ppl feel it's demeaning to the cuban people who work their asses off making the very cigars you love to smoke - while living in the conditions they do - so they should at least get the respect of us calling them CUBAN cigars).
while i agree that it's assinine to call a CUBAN cigar an ISOM, because we are not fooling anyone from customs/treasury dept/dea/etc, and i look at the acronym literally (how can you smoke an entire island?), i don't use it either.

Pistol is known to come off blunt (like me) and maybe not phrase things the way he could (as in his first post aimed at Monterey). He does have a point - there have been a lot of "noobs" here lately trying to dictate what this DECADE OLD forum should allow and should not allow, like they are the keeper of the rulebook after their 2 months time on the board. not aiming that at Monterey, as he's been around on other boards, but at the total noobs. it (the noobs trying to dictate how this board functions) is starting to grind on a few people who've been here more than half a year (and others that've been here since '97). pistol knows this and felt he's been around long enough to say something, defending a member since '99... as this is NOT one of those forums where you get hammered for saying "ISOM", as stupid as that term is.

pistols reply to lenguamore should clear the air. he was not trying to be an asshat. his points (which are quoted above) are that there ARE other forums where the term ISOM is verbotten, and if someone really hates that term, and since we allow it, maybe they should blend in with us and accept that this forum allows it, or possibly stick with a forum that doesn't. he was a little harsh in the way he put it in the first reply, but his second reply hopefully clears this situation up a bit.

i talked to monterey on skype last night, and he's good with this discussion (as far as i could tell).

that's all from my point of view.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> No! Wait! I had pistol confused with poker. As you were...


and just when I thought we were friends...:r Why did you confuse us? Is it because we are both Asian? I'm offended!


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

pistol said:


> and just when I thought we were friends...:r Why did you confuse us? Is it because we are both Asian? I'm offended!


Yes. That must have been it.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

monetrey said:


> I understand the Isom thing.... Ive always had a problem with it.... nothing against you its just offensive..... we dont call French Wine wmcie..Wine From Country In Europe....And if you really think about it the acronym doesnt even make sense..... isom why wouldnt it be Jamaica.... or some other Island.... im just saying call it what it is a cuban cigar:ss :sb


Aw hell. I think I owe everyone an apology.

I Shit Only Manturds and I thought that what folks had been asking for in the PIF, MAW etc threads. Went to mucho trouble rolling into sheets, drying, rolling and banding.

They may make better eating than smoking. I could send some to you if you like.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

You got any with some age on them?


----------



## drrgill (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> may i weigh in?
> 
> Monterey is someone who knows a handful of ppl who dislike the term ISOM. he's been on the forums where they will hammer you pretty hard for using the term (most of those ppl feel it's demeaning to the cuban people who work their asses off making the very cigars you love to smoke - while living in the conditions they do - so they should at least get the respect of us calling them CUBAN cigars).
> while i agree that it's assinine to call a CUBAN cigar an ISOM, because we are not fooling anyone from customs/treasury dept/dea/etc, and i look at the acronym literally (how can you smoke an entire island?), i don't use it either.
> ...


*OK Thats it Send the Lighter Back!! * *Well had no idea a simple question would start such a debate. Like I said just and old Habit...I appreciate the respect given by others for being on the board since 1999 although I took a four year break due to personal problems..thus low number of posts for that time span. Thats the great thing about this board you never know where a topic will go...and there are so many people with great info. As I stated earlyer where else can you have a detailed discussion in the Coffee Forum on the proper way to boil water and the dicusion detail gets down to the chemical leaching of infused Oxygen in the water. I did get the answer to my Short Story question by the way!!

Thanks Again
Drrgill*


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Fonseca Invicto fits your request but good luck finding them anymore


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

pistol said:


> Exactly! I said it when I was a noob too, but I realized it was kind of cheesy, so I stopped. That's a great thread! You poke fun at the term because you think it's kinda dumb, but it's not offensive! People here at CS say ISOM, so the heck what?!


It is offensive; because I am not from "ISOM"...I am from Cuba. In calling the place where I, my father and mother and my grandparents were born by something other than its name, you're minimizing it. And that's offensive.

That's meant by way of explanation, nothing else; the question was asked by another brother gorilla, and the answer bears airing.

Other than that, I stand by my original statement, which was that I will not try to legislate the customs of a standing community.

Pistol, if I offended you or put you off with my attempt to have you see this from another perspective, I apologize, since that wasn't my intent. I only wanted you to see the irony of suggesting that someone leave for expressing their opinion regarding a cigar matter, which is what the board is for.

Anyone else: carry on; like I said, it's not for me to dictate mores to the community. But now you know how I feel and why; whether or not you consider the reason valid, I would hope that at least you don't dismiss it as frivolous or false.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

drrgill said:


> *OK Thats it Send the Lighter Back!! * *Well had no idea a simple question would start such a debate. Like I said just and old Habit...I appreciate the respect given by others for being on the board since 1999 although I took a four year break due to personal problems..thus low number of posts for that time span. Thats the great thing about this board you never know where a topic will go...and there are so many people with great info. As I stated earlyer where else can you have a detailed discussion in the Coffee Forum on the proper way to boil water and the dicusion detail gets down to the chemical leaching of infused Oxygen in the water. I did get the answer to my Short Story question by the way!!
> 
> Thanks Again
> Drrgill*


Drrgill: You've been a terrific sport about the way we've hijacked your thread. Thanks, and kudos/rg to you.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

lenguamor said:


> It is offensive; because I am not from "ISOM"...I am from Cuba. In calling the place where I, my father and mother and my grandparents were born by something other than its name, you're minimizing it. And that's offensive.
> 
> That's meant by way of explanation, nothing else; the question was asked by another brother gorilla, and the answer bears airing.
> 
> ...


I hear you, I really do. I understand too, and I'm not trying to trivialize what you are saying. I'm Korean so I empathize with you when people give nicknames to products coming out of your country. However, ISOM has become a term of endearment to some people here (however, NOT ME!). Calling a cigar a stogie or an ISOM isn't taking a shot at the cigar or the country that it comes from. It's merely assigning a pet-name to something that someone really enjoys. Instead of being offended by it, maybe realize that Cuban cigars are something that lots of people the world over enjoy and have deemed it important enough in their lives to give it a "pet name." I seriously don't think anyone has anything but the best of intentions when they say "ISOM." If they do use the term malisciously, then maybe it's time to get offended. However, I do understand if you choose to take offense to the term, and you won't EVER hear it come out of my mouth  .
*edit- I apologize for "flaming" the original poster, my issue was never with the term "ISOM." My issue was with the fact that a relatively new member was correcting a well established member's conduct that has been deemed appropriate at this particular forum.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

pistol said:


> I hear you, I really do. I understand too, and I'm not trying to trivialize what you are saying. I'm Korean so I empathize with you when people give nicknames to products coming out of your country. However, ISOM has become a term of endearment to some people here (however, NOT ME!). Calling a cigar a stogie or an ISOM isn't taking a shot at the cigar or the country that it comes from. It's merely assigning a pet-name to something that someone really enjoys. Instead of being offended by it, maybe realize that Cuban cigars are something that lots of people the world over enjoy and have deemed it important enough in their lives to give it a "pet name." I seriously don't think anyone has anything but the best of intentions when they say "ISOM." If they do use the term malisciously, then maybe it's time to get offended. However, I do understand if you choose to take offense to the term, and you won't EVER hear it come out of my mouth  .
> *edit- I apologize for "flaming" the original poster, my issue was never with the term "ISOM." My issue was with the fact that a relatively new member was correcting a well established member's conduct that has been deemed appropriate at this particular forum.


 However you or any brother primate chooses to say it, it's not going to offend me personally.

And I understand the sensitivity of the "older" gorillas to being told how to run the board by noobs...which brings me to a point of curiosity...

Is there a thread somewhere discussing the origins and development of cigar boards? I ask because I've been around to the various boards that I know, and it seems that there are some rivalries, and even some residual hard feelings over some member/board splits.

It would be interesting to read how this all evolved...off-topic, I know, but...how could this thread get any MORE OT? 

:r


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lenguamor said:


> However you or any brother primate chooses to say it, it's not going to offend me personally.
> 
> And I understand the sensitivity of the "older" gorillas to being told how to run the board by noobs...which brings me to a point of curiosity...
> 
> ...


it's very similar to what you saw in this topic.

say some perceived asshat gets chased off another board, he lands on another board that he "fits" with and never has another problem.
the guys who chased him off one board, who may be on many boards and feel they can act however they want on whatever forum they're on, they decided to give the guy who's found a new home a boatload of grief on that new home.
well, lets say all that grief is uncalled for at that new home and hes been a model citizen... the policy of his new home is a 'clean slate', and whatever happened over there should be dealt with over there.
okay, so the heavies from the other board think it's BS, and that all boards should be the same... because they say so, after all, they are who they are, right? 
lets say those "heavies" from that other board start to cause problems on that guys new home, they bring all their friends from the other board that ran that guy off and all sign up over at his new home to torment him, follow him around and be major asshats with no regard to that forums rules (and will even state so openly when asked by that new forums admin/mods). so, they continue to not follow the rules after many warnings and get banned - they didn't help this forum, only caused harm. their buddies all join up with the clear intent to do even more harm because, "hey, how could you ban memberX when you allow memberD (who they ran off) on here? don't you know he's an asshat?" so they, too, get a swift boot in the ass and go whine/cry about it for YEARS on every other board they're on, telling their side of the story and ganging up on ANYONE from the other board that might happen to make their way over to their board (whether they were a member at that time or not - they don't care, they're jackasses who live for making other ppl miserable and acting like the internets cigar board policy makers)...

see, that's how cross board BS happens. some ppl don't like how other boards are run, they leave, they find a home and stay there (that's what lead me to CS a long time ago)... some ppl may join up, total newbs, and not like that same forum, but they would fit in perfectly over at the other board....
it's all a matter of where you fit in, the feel of the board, the rules, and good moderating helps (like i feel we have).

some ppl on other boards don't like our moderators - they feel we shouldn't close threads/delete threads (even if the thread author requests it), etc, etc. our admin wants this place to be a nice place to visit, to relax, to remove yourself from the normal BS you have to put up with day in and day out... so, when something flares up, and it gets solved/rectified, it gets closed and possibly deleted (or moved to an area that moderators can discuss things)...

so, there we have it, my :2


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

IHT said:


> it's very similar to what you saw in this topic.
> 
> say some perceived asshat gets chased off another board, he lands on another board that he "fits" with and never has another problem.
> the guys who chased him off one board, who may be on many boards and feel they can act however they want on whatever forum they're on, they decided to give the guy who's found a new home a boatload of grief on that new home.
> ...


Bump for a great synopsis.


----------



## Hammerhead (Sep 7, 2005)

IHT said:


> there have been a lot of "noobs" here lately trying to dictate what this DECADE OLD forum should allow and should not allow... [it] is starting to grind on a few people who've been here more than half a year (and others that've been here since '97).


:ss

'Nuff said.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> it's very similar to what you saw in this topic.
> 
> say some perceived asshat gets chased off another board, he lands on another board that he "fits" with and never has another problem.
> the guys who chased him off one board, who may be on many boards and feel they can act however they want on whatever forum they're on, they decided to give the guy who's found a new home a boatload of grief on that new home.
> ...


Thanks, IHT.

I moderate on another board with a rather large membership (not cigar-related) and we went through a situation with a group of people a couple years ago very much like you describe. So believe me when I say that I know first-hand the dynamic you describe - from the inside.

It never ceases to amaze me how vested some people are able to become in animosity of an irrational nature.

The anonymity of the internet IMO is also its greatest downfall; if we were all required to be face-to-face while participating, these sorts of conflicts would be nearly non-existent.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

IHT said:


> it's very similar to what you saw in this topic.
> 
> say some perceived asshat gets chased off another board, he lands on another board that he "fits" with and never has another problem.
> the guys who chased him off one board, who may be on many boards and feel they can act however they want on whatever forum they're on, they decided to give the guy who's found a new home a boatload of grief on that new home.
> ...


Why the hell do they do this? Pretty [email protected]#ckin sad!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

lenguamor said:


> The anonymity of the internet IMO is also its greatest downfall; if we were all required to be face-to-face while participating, these sorts of conflicts would be nearly non-existent.


very true. you think anyone would take this punk-azz seriously if here were trying to be an "internet tough guy" (cuz thats what he tries to act like - so i had to photoshop him).


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I call non cuban cigars domestics, yes I know I am an idiot, but it really po's the Fuente Rep.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> Petite Bouquet = cuaba divino shape.
> 
> Might want to try short robustos an alternative.


Mystery cigar wasnt so mysterious was it?


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

croatan said:


> I think that the Cuaba Divino is about the closest thing you'd find shape- and size-wise.


:tpd:


----------

